# Legrand Drivia by Netatmo



## thefutureismylife (16 Février 2021)

Cocorico, il y a quelques années, Legrand a su rendre une partie de sa gamme compatible Homekit. 
Mais je ne sais pas vous, mais il y a de quoi s'arracher les cheveux... 

J'ai acheté il y a 1 an ou 2, la prise Contrôle Legrand Céliane By Netatmo, j'avais à l'époque réussi à connecter mes différents périphériques (interrupteurs, prise, et volets roulants ...). 
Bon à part ce léger sifflement de la prise, et l'interrupteur sans fil fourni qui ne sert à rien (même pas compatible Homekit) si ce n'est appairé les prises entre elles, rien à déclarer. 

Puis j'ai voulu connecté mon chauffe eau via le compteur et le système Drivia m'est apparu plus intégré, j'ai donc décidé de changer de "pont". Et c'est là que les ennuis commencent. Avant toute chose sachez que si vous devez appairer vos accessoires à un nouveau pont, vous devez les réinitialiser via un bouton cacher derrière le plastique de l'interrupteur/prise (impossible de vouloir faire plus compliqué). C'est tellement accessible que vous devez limite casser les accroches en plastique qui maintiennent le cache interrupteur. C'est sûr qu'au prix de l'interrupteur on a envie de ça ... 


Ensuite comme si c'était pas assez frustrant et compliqué vient le moment de la config' et de cette inlassable attente du *passage au voyant vert*. Je ne sais pas si chez vous tout marche correctement mais ici j'ai un irréductible gaulois qui me rend dingue. 

Bref Legrand s'il vous plait, rendez moi ça grand public, les autres y arrivent très bien.
Et rendez-nous fière de notre French Tech ... 

Si vous avez une expérience similaire qui s'est bien terminée, ou si vous avez des solutions à m'apporter ça m'arrangerait grandement.


----------



## mariol66 (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai installé hier un kit de démarrage connecté Drivia avec le module Wi-FI à installer dans le tableau électrique avec un contacteur connecté pour piloter ma prise Green'up.
Effectivement, je ne suis pas arrivé de suite à faire communiquer le module avec le contacteur, mais je m'y était mal pris. J'ai réussi à rectifier le tire en pressant longtemps sur le bouton du contacteur pour avec la lumière vert m'indiquant qu'ils étaient synchronisés.
Par contre, je vais ouvrir un nouveau poste car je me rend compte que l'App "Maison", m'indique que la prise est allumée (icône en sur-brillance et lorsque je vais dans les paramètres de la prise elle est sur ON), alors que la prise n'est pas activée et que l'App Legrand m'indique une prise non activée.


----------



## Rexxregis (17 Février 2021)

Pour avoir installé plus d'une vingtaine de produits Legrand with Netatmo il faut impérativement suivre la procédure proposée pour que l'appariement se passe sans problème (couper l'alimentation...). Il m'est toutefois arrivé de devoir réinitialiser une prise pendant la procédure d'appariement. Aucun problème depuis. La réinitialisation des produits n'est pas une démarche très fréquente. Il faut aussi ouvrir le produit pour changer la pile. En attendant que les commandes sans fil et sans pile soient disponibles (2021 ?)...

Le service client Legrand est très réactif et très pro donc il ne faut pas hésiter à le contacter (plus simple que la Chine!). Par ailleurs, les produits Drivia fonctionnent avec la prise du pack de démarrage, nul besoin d'installer le module DIN.

Cordialement


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

J'ai envoyé un message à Legrand pour voir si ils pouvaient m'aider. Le pack que j'ai pris n'a pas de piles, il est directement branché au tableau électrique (pont Wi-Fi + contacteur connecté).
Si l'appairage s'était mal passé, penses-tu que je pourrais tout de même l'allumer et l'éteindre sans soucis ? Car hormis le fait que le statut s'affiche en ON/OFF sans raison valable, si je lance moi même un passage en ON ou OFF, cela fonctionne aussi bien dans l'App Maison que dans Home +.


----------



## Rexxregis (17 Février 2021)

Je n'ai pas installé ce produit. J'y ai pensé parce que j'aime bien l'idée de l'intégrer au tableau électrique avec ma box energeasyconnect DIN. Mais il faudrait que je reprogramme mes 23 produits... Pour les piles je pensais aux commandes sans fil qui doivent être ouvertes de temps en temps.

Je suppose que le module Control Drivia doit pouvoir supporter une coupure du courant sans dommage. Il faut de toute façon couper le courant pour ajouter d'autres produits. Donc a priori pas de risque. Le module peut aussi être réinitialisé. Ce n'est pas dans la documentation du produit mais dans le doc suivant : https://docdif.fr.grpleg.com/general/MEDIAGRP/NP-FT-GT/F03038FR-01.pdf Le contacteur peut aussi être réinitialisé : https://docdif.fr.grpleg.com/general/MEDIAGRP/NP-FT-GT/F03037FR_03.pdf

Personnellement je n'utilise pas l'appli Maison. Je n'utilise que l'appli energeasyconnect et parfois Home +. Si je comprends bien c'est la prise Green up (donc en fait le contacteur) qui n'est pas correctement reconnu par Maison. J'ai tout de même vérifié sur mon appli Maison, tous les états sont corrects (lumière, prises et store). Cela ressemble à un problème de communication entre les deux applis et cela dépasse aussi mes compétences... J'espère que Legrand pourra t'aider (expérience personnelle excellente : notamment rdv perso pour une alarme avec contrôle et programmation en ligne!)


----------



## Rexxregis (17 Février 2021)

Legrand a publié aujourd'hui le catalogue des nouveautés 2021. Au programme de cette année pour les produits connectés :

- Commandes sans fil sans pile : simple et double, volet roulant, 4 scenarii, commande générale et VMC (avril 2021)

- Interrupteurs filaires double avec neutre (juillet 2021)

- Délesteur

- Ecocompteur



			https://docdif.fr.grpleg.com/general/ouidoo/pdf/legrand-catalogue-nouveautes-2021.pdf


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

Merci pour les liens, ça va me servir, j'essaierais peut-être une réinitilisation des deux boitiers.
Le contacteur connecté me permet d'activer ou désactiver la prise Green'UP pour mon véhicule électrique. Je ne comprend pas non plus pourquoi dans les paramètres de contacteur connecté via l'App Maison, il est indiqué "Prise utilisé > Oui" alors qu'il n'y a physiquement rien de branché dessus (la Green Up), ou du moins, je ne comprend pas ce terme.

J'ai essayé plusieurs automatisation d'allumage et d'extinctions à a des heures précises et cela fonctionne depuis l'App Maison, mais comme je souhaiterais combiner L'app Raccourcis + HomeKit, si l'état de la prise n'est pas correct (renvois vers ON alors qui la prise est réellement en OFF), ça va être compliqué.


----------



## Rexxregis (17 Février 2021)

Il me semble que les applis ne sont pas capables de détecter si la prise est utilisée ou pas, ce n'est pas la prise qui est connectée c'est le contacteur. Ce que les applis indiquent plus probablement c'est que le circuit est ouvert ou fermé.

Par ailleurs le contacteur a plusieurs modes de fonctionnement possibles : manuel ou auto (signal ERDF). Les différents états sont-ils bien renseignés dans les applis ?


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

Rexxregis a dit:


> Il me semble que les applis ne sont pas capables de détecter si la prise est utilisée ou pas, ce n'est pas la prise qui est connectée c'est le contacteur. Ce que les applis indiquent plus probablement c'est que le circuit est ouvert ou fermé.
> 
> Par ailleurs le contacteur a plusieurs modes de fonctionnement possibles : manuel ou auto (signal ERDF). Les différents états sont-ils bien renseignés dans les applis ?


J’ai un Linky, mais en tarif normal, donc, si j’ai bien compris, je n’utilise pas le mode auto qui doit être pour les heures creuses et heures pleines.
Sinon, depuis l’App Home+ de Legrand, l’état de la prise est toujours correcte. Elle n’affiche pas les incohérences de l’App Maison. Elle passe à OFF ou MARCHE FORCEE suivant l’état réel du contacteur (et donc de la prise).
Dans Maison, si j’active la prise, l’icône s’allume, et l’éteignant il se met sur OFF, mais quelques secondes après, il repasse sur ON alors que le contacteur est réellement sur OFF.
Si je programme un ON et un OFF ou si je demande à SIRI d’allumer ou éteindre la prise, cela fonctionne mais toujours avec cette fausse réactivation de l’icône.

C’est d’autant plus gênant que je ne peux pas me fier à l’App Maison pour connaitre l’état réel de la prise et que si je demande l’état de cette prise via Raccourcis, il va me renvoyer l’info que la prise est sur ON alors que non (ça n’aurait été qu’un bug graphique, j’aurais fait avec).

J’ai redémarré mon concentrateur principal qui est l’Apple TV 4k, changé de concentrateur pour l’un de mes deux HomePod mini, remdémarré les HomePod mini, mais pour le moment rien de mieux.

Concernant la prise utilisée sur oui, ça veut peut-être effectivement dire que le contacteur est relié à un disjoncteur mais du coup l’info ne sert pas à grand chose, si il  avait pu dire qu’un appareil était physiquement branché à la prise, l’info aurait été plus pertinent.


----------

